# dwell time



## ejdb78

¿Qué significa "dwell time" esta es la característica de una unidad de control de posición para motores paso a paso(electrónica).

What means "dwell time" this is a feature of control position unit for stepping motors (electronic)?

Por su respuesta muchas gracias.


----------



## DavidFP

No sé exactamente la palabra en español, pero creo que significa el tiempo que los contactos electrónicos del motor están en contacto para impulsarlo.  Hay un control para arreglar este tiempo por ubicación.
¡Perdón mi español!


----------



## ejdb78

Thank for your help. 
By using your post I searched in internet and i could find how to say in spanish "tiempo de temporización" and I hope my English well too your Spanish very well. Thank again.


----------



## DavidFP

¡Es mi placer!  Buena suerte.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

*Dwell*,                      Breve parada de movimiento,                      intervalo de reposo, (                      Ingeniería de diseño ). Aquella parte de una leva que hace                      que su seguidor permanezca a la máxima elevación                      por un periodo.



 ¿Dwell time, sería "tiempo entre intervalos de reposo"?


----------



## Koke000

En términos ferroviarios significa "tiempo de tracción", es decir, el tiempo que el motor eléctrico está suministrando potencia, opuesto al "coast time" o tiempo de deriva ( el tren va en punto muerto, "idling").


----------



## danielfranco

¿Qué tal te parece "período de permanencia"?


----------



## souli

He visto "dwell time" también como tiempo de permanencia, utilizado en marketing y referido al tiempo en que un cliente permanece dentro de un comercio.


----------



## daris

I've also seen this "dwell time" in the field of machining and Numerical Control, i've been checking your answers and thanks to it, i can make an initial idea of what it may mean.
I'd be very pleased if anyone knows exactly what it is.

Thank you!!


----------



## Jonachan

Dwell time, es el tiempo en que sucede algo, tiempo de contacto en términos electrónicos, o tiempo en que sucede un fenómeno en ciencias, por ejemplo el tiempo en que haces incidir un haz láser sobre algo, sería el dwell time


----------



## minoo

Se suele hablar de tiempo de latencia


----------

